# Possible Accidental Breeding to 6 month old ND



## 1littlefarmer (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi,

I have a ND buck on loan that accidentally got in with my 6 month old Nigerian Dwarf doe.  They were together less than 3 minutes but I know she's in heat. So many questions...

What are the chances she's pregnant?
How dangerous is it if she is?
Is there anything I can do at this point to reduce the chances that she is pregnant?


I feel kind of like an idiot right now as I've had the buck for a month and managed to keep them separated the whole time and the buck goes home tomorrow... 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 24, 2011)

You can wait 3 weeks and give her a combo of Lutalyse and Dex which would make her abort if she's bred.  You wait 3 wks to be sure she's far enough along that the drugs will work.  Both have to be obtained through a vet, who can also advise you on when / how to administer.

I don't raise Nigis, but I wouldn't want to risk a pregnancy in a miniature at that age.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 24, 2011)

I would definitely get the Lutalyse and abort it. 6 months is definitely too young for a Nigi.


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would definitely get the Lutalyse and abort it. 6 months is definitely too young for a Nigi.


x2

My vet actually recommends a shot of Lutalyse 3 weeks post breeding and another 3 weeks after that as a sort of extra safety measure.


----------



## 1littlefarmer (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok.  Thanks, all.  I'll check in with my vet this next week.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm sure he/she will have his way of handling it. My vet has me do one shot 2 days in a row. But I do use Estrumate since that is what I have on hand so it may make a difference. You can use either Lutalyse or Estrumate. I believe Lutalyse is the cheaper one.


----------

